# Terry Butterfly Ti Saddle



## Mrs C (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone out there have this saddle ? What do you think of it?


----------



## Elle Elle (Mar 27, 2006)

I have one - I love it! It's comfortable and strong. The only downfall....when it gets wet. Learned that the hard way when my bike was left outside overnight at Transrockies and it rained. The rain doesn't just wipe off the saddle; it absorbs into the saddle and your butt gets wet. I quickly learned to carry a plastic bag on subsequent stage races where the bike would be outside at night!


----------



## trichic (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a Terry saddle as well. Only mine is a man's version. For whatever reason, my hip bones/gluts felt better on a man's. It is a "fly". It says buzz off on the back. Cute, even for a guys. Haha. But the Terry company has a great policy. You can buy a saddle and return it for full price within 100 days. At least that is what it was 2 years ago. Check with your lbs. But I was lucky enough to meet the owner of Terry on a tour, she is great and really thinks about what women need


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

I have one on my mountain and road bike. I personally really love mine. I can be in the saddle for hours and be comfortable


----------



## Mrs C (Oct 8, 2008)

I just purchased one to put on my mountain bike. I am glad to hear that everyone seems to like them. Can't wait to try it out !!!


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

I have Terrys on both my road and mountain bikes. I've ridden the Tri-gel Butterfly on my road bike for about 2 years and it is super comfortable. Just the right width for me and the cut out makes long seated climbs much easier to tolerate. 

I just two weeks ago sprang for a Falcon X for the mountain bike. I ditched a Selle Italia that I tried real hard to like, but it never was comfortable. The Falcon is perfect. NO pain or numbness on long climbs, and got through the 24 Hours of Moab without ever thinking about my butt hurting (just my legs). I chose the Falcon over the Butterfly because the shape of the saddle looked better for mountain biking- it is not as flared in back so I thought getting behind it on downhills would be easier. It is also smooth leather and easy to shift your weight around on. 

The "Love it or Your Money Back" policy got me to try the saddle. I don't think I will be sending it back, though.


----------



## Neurodoc (May 7, 2008)

I got it. I love it.

Roadies will tell you it's "cushy" but they're just trying to show how 'core they are. It's not that cushy, and your butt will definitely get sore if you return to the bike after an extended time away. But if you're biking regularly, it's a great saddle.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

I have the Butterfly tri-gel on two bikes, and the ti on the third. The tri-gel is my absolute favorite of many tried, which is why I have two. The ti has a slight raised pattern that isn't quite slippery enough at first, but quickly wears down smooth. It's my 2nd choice, but every buttie's different. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

The butterfly is too big for me (don't get me wrong, I have a big butt  , but it's just too big for me to maneuver around comfortably and feels bigger than what I need) and then I tried the Damselfly and that was just plain uncomfortable - didn't seem to line up with my sit bones. So no Terry saddles for me - I really like my Selle San Marco Phobos and Caymano saddles though.

It's all about whatever fits your butt the best!


----------



## autoduel (Feb 2, 2004)

My wife likes hers and she doesn't even wear padded shorts.
I recently got her a Serfas Carma. Feel similar and weight is comparable, but only costs $70. She hasn't ridden on it yet.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

I had one, it was a bit too wide. The men's "Fly" version is what I prefer.


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

I've got the Firefly and love it. I've had it for a few years now and I did have some of the protective coating rub off within the last few months, so I removed the rest of it and now I'm using a leather protectant (maybe I should have been using that all along! Too late now!) and that has been working great so far.


----------

